# Document Support : une fonctionnalité absente d'iPhone OS ?



## iLooo (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques temps, iG parlait de la possibilité d'ouvrir un document avec l'application de son choix (lire http://www.igen.fr/ipad/document-support-une-fonctionnalite-meconnue-d-iphone-os-32-11161). Sur l'iPad, impossible d'activer cette fonction ni d'avoir les mêmes écrans que montrés dans l'article.
A-t-elle disparu pour l'iPad ou bien ai-je deux mains gauches et ne vois-je rien? 
Merci si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (10 Juin 2010)

ca depend des applis que tu as installé
si tu as installer goodreader par exemple ca te le proposera


----------

